# 5C collet adapter for 16" South Bend



## MachiningIT (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a 16" SouthBend that has a 1 3/8" spindle bore which is the same size as my buddies 13" SB. He has a 5C collet adapter the slips into the spindle but doesn't have the bar and says I can have the adapter if it will fit. I tested it and it seemed to fit correctly. I put some dykem inside to see how the taper was hitting but I am not sure what to compare it to. 

I have looked around a little and I think they use the same adapter, but not 100% sure. Does anyone know for sure. 

Thanks..


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 16, 2013)

MachiningIT said:


> I have a 16" SouthBend that has a 1 3/8" spindle bore which is the same size as my buddies 13" SB. He has a 5C collet adapter the slips into the spindle but doesn't have the bar and says I can have the adapter if it will fit. I tested it and it seemed to fit correctly. I put some dykem inside to see how the taper was hitting but I am not sure what to compare it to.
> 
> I have looked around a little and I think they use the same adapter, but not 100% sure. Does anyone know for sure.
> 
> Thanks..



If your threads are 2-1/4 8 then I am confident it is the same proprietary inside taper as the 10L, 13, and 16.  If you like, I'll measure mine for you too- I have a 10 L

Bernie



Bernie


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 16, 2013)

The 5C collet adapter for the 10L, 13", 14-1/2" and 16" with the threaded mount 1-3/8" spindle bore are the same. Part number AS795LH1. The 10"and 13" have a 2-1/4"-8, the 14-1/2" and 16" have a 2-3/8"-6 threaded chuck mount.


----------



## MachiningIT (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you very much for your replies. I was hoping that was the case. Much appreciated....


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 17, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> The 5C collet adapter for the 10L, 13", 14-1/2" and 16" with the threaded mount 1-3/8" spindle bore are the same. Part number AS795LH1. The 10"and 13" have a 2-1/4"-8, the 14-1/2" and 16" have a 2-3/8"-6 threaded chuck mount.



I don't think I knew about the TPI change..  Thanks Don



Bernie


----------

